# 1897 Tonk Hickory bike on eBay



## decotriumph (May 7, 2013)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181136047507&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123

This bike is beautiful. Kinda pricey but do you know anyone who owns one?


----------



## babyjesus (May 8, 2013)

decotriumph said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181136047507&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123
> 
> This bike is beautiful. Kinda pricey but do you know anyone who owns one?




This bike just sold at Copake.


----------



## catfish (May 8, 2013)

babyjesus said:


> This bike just sold at Copake.




Must have got buyers remorse......


----------



## babyjesus (May 8, 2013)

catfish said:


> Must have got buyers remorse......




I agree, it went for 15gs at Copake.  That's really alot.

http://copakeauction.auctionflex.co...yword=hickory&lso=lotnumasc&pagenum=1&lang=En


----------



## cstorar (May 8, 2013)

babyjesus said:


> I agree, it went for 15gs at Copake.  That's really alot.
> 
> http://copakeauction.auctionflex.co...yword=hickory&lso=lotnumasc&pagenum=1&lang=En




Somebody has way too much money to spend 15k on that...


----------



## bricycle (May 8, 2013)

...actual $ paid with fees was closer to $20K.....


----------



## fxo550 (May 8, 2013)

*yes*



decotriumph said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181136047507&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123
> 
> This bike is beautiful. Kinda pricey but do you know anyone who owns one?




I know about this one!!


----------



## babyjesus (May 9, 2013)

*16350*

...well it's coming closer to breaking even now at $16,350 - RNM...


----------

